# Putting weight on boer goat



## Hann (Apr 24, 2018)

Does anyone have anything they put on their goats feed to help them gain weight? Ive done a couple different drenches but they are complicated. Anything i can put with his feed to help him gain?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Calf manna and shredded beet pulp are always my go to with needing weight. Some people use BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) and olive oil as a top dress. Both are super high in fat but a little goes a LONG way. I tried veggie oil top dress before. It seemed to help, defiantly made them slick and shiny. I also tried the boss a few times and the last time I did my doe got a plugged anal gland and her poop was super greasy so haven’t tried it again but others have had great luck with it


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Hann said:


> Does anyone have anything they put on their goats feed to help them gain weight? Ive done a couple different drenches but they are complicated. Anything i can put with his feed to help him gain?


We raise club meat goats for 4-h projects. Calf manna is great, I also add distiller's grain into our basic goat feed mix. Also adding Oats in have helped before with some of my thinner breeding does. If I still think we need weight on a doe or wether I will go with alfalfa/timothy pellets. But more hay or hay products will create a "hay belly" and that is not desirable for show meat wethers.
What are you currently feeding?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Is he a wether or a buck? What are you feeding and how much? How about a fecal - have you had one done/dewormed well? Those are the first steps.

After that...

We've used Calf Manna in the past and really like the results. We were given a bucket of Power Fuel last fall, and have used that on some goats with really good results. Adding in rice bran oil or corn oil can also help. 
Alfalfa pellets or hay would be great, but not if you are showing a market wether.


----------



## Hann (Apr 24, 2018)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> We raise club meat goats for 4-h projects. Calf manna is great, I also add distiller's grain into our basic goat feed mix. Also adding Oats in have helped before with some of my thinner breeding does. If I still think we need weight on a doe or wether I will go with alfalfa/timothy pellets. But more hay or hay products will create a "hay belly" and that is not desirable for show meat wethers.
> What are you currently feeding?


I am currently feeding calf manna mixed with a feed from our local feed store. Not sure on full list of ingredients, but there are pellets, corn, oats, and molasses in it (there are probably other stuff in it).


----------



## Hann (Apr 24, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Is he a wether or a buck? What are you feeding and how much? How about a fecal - have you had one done/dewormed well? Those are the first steps.
> 
> After that...
> 
> ...


He is a wether, Im not totally sure what the exact measurements we are feeding him. We have a folders cup and usually fill that up and split it up in two buckets. He is actually a market wether for 4-h. The lowest weight allowance is 60 lbs at our fair. It is in early August. He is current around 50 lbs. Trying to get him to 70-75 lbs. by fair. Will that be fairly easy to get him to that weight?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, based on human numbers, he needs to gain roughly 800-1000 calories extra (over maintenance) every day to gain that much weight in that time scale. Unless my numbers are off xD I’ve had older doelings before who were tiny, I gave them two pieces of bread a day over four feeds (so half a piece per feed) and that helped them to catch up. Every little bit helps. I am also currently feeding my high milkers a mix of peanut butter, oats, pellets and molasses, pressed into a “bar”... that’s high energy and usually seems to go down well...


----------

